# One Jump Training Cards!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I found this video which documents ways you can do "quick" training with your dog. 





I _really_ liked the idea, so I replicated Debbie's card idea including small diagrams of each step. Some of her terms were new to me ("Decel Pull") so I felt a little diagram would be beneficial. I have made the cards so that they should print 4" x 6" which is a nice size for the back pocket (at least on men's pants). Enjoy!




























I didn't know what some of the terms meant, so I didn't draw diagrams for them. If anyone can define them- I'd be happy to create diagrams and update the cards. I'll also work on getting some other iterations created as well.

(Oh- I also watched the video numerious times to try to tell the difference between the Decel Front Cross and the Threttle. I wasn't able to tell the difference. I asked for clarification in the comments on Youtube, but haven't heard anything back yet. Interestingly, I am not the only one to question this. See the fourth comment here.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, you've been busy! Love the video too...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MRL- if you know what "lateral speed" and "jump around the clock" mean, I'd be more than happy to update the images. Please let me know! Or perhaps lylol will know since she trains with this lady.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate the 10min edit limit. 

Here's the corrected spelling on the first card:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> MRL- if you know what "lateral speed" and "jump around the clock" mean, I'd be more than happy to update the images. Please let me know! Or perhaps lylol will know since she trains with this lady.


I'm guessing the 'lateral' speed is you moving with the dog but gradually increasing the distance from the dog. So you are BOTH moving towards the jump, but 3' apart, then more and more...

Jump around the clock probably means how the dog is sent or set up to take the jump. So right in front (easiest) to start and then increasing the angle that the dog has to take the jump to begin 'slicing' it. Makes a huge difference specially with a double and triple when they slice a jump.

If anyone knows differently, then jump in. Technical terms are different from different trainers/clubs/classes.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great! I figured "Jump Around the Clock" meant exactly that. Not much different than practicing weave pole entries "around the clock." Lateral speed was definitely the one that was confusing me. I know what it means to work lateral _distance_ away from your dog, but not so much what working "lateral speed" means- especially as it relates to one jump. I could see that it might mean moving in the same general direction, but gradually veering away...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think "lateral' means veering while the dog is doing the jump.

I've been taught it's more of a parallel type thing with you and your dog. There may be a curve in the course, so I'm not saying it's only with perfect straight line groups of jumps. But even with a curved line of jumps I can have 5' between myself and my dog while they take the jumps, or 8' or 10' or....

Lateral distance is really important when we have the faster dogs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I don't think "lateral' means veering while the dog is doing the jump.


When you said this:


MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'm guessing the 'lateral' speed is you moving with the dog but gradually increasing the distance from the dog. So you are BOTH moving towards the jump, but 3' apart, then more and more...


I thought you meant this:









Have I misunderstood you? Perhaps you meant multiple repetitions of the same drill, like this?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your SECOND example is the way 'lateral' distance was explained to me. So your second diagram would be correct.

So your dog learns to keep going forward and NOT pulling towards you all the time.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok- I think that "Lateral *Speed*" probably means "Lateral *Distance*." So I've updated the second card:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Willie...I have class on Thurs nights with Debbie... May I show her your work and see if she has any comments..esp on terminology and the decel FC? She bases most of her work on Greg Derritt... Jump around the Clock is just setting the dog up on the imagined hours of a clock so that the dog getz to experience all possible angles... You can send or call over or mix it up...I would like to print them too when u get done.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes! That would be fantastic! For me, Debbie seems legendary. Seriously- I've learned so much about agility from her videos and even positive reinforcement training. For me, I think she seems to be the epitome of what a dog trainer should be. I would love to get her opinion on the cards I made- after all, they really are her idea... Please feel free to print! That's why I posted them- for others to benefit.

To be clear, after watching the video, I get the Decel FC. I was able to deduce that one from the video. The two that I wonder about are:


What does "Lateral Speed" mean, and how does it relate to a one-jump drill?
How does her one-jump threttle exercise differ from the decel front cross?


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice cards! 

I would speculate that the difference between the Decel Front Cross and the Threadle is where you would expect the next jump to be. In the Decel Front cross the dog and handler turn back toward the takeoff side of the jump whereas, in a Threadle, you would expect to turn perpendicularly away from the dog's jump path after you pulled her around the standard.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The only diagram that I think needs some adjusting is the 'Threadle' one (I think that should be the spelling).

What you have does look just like a front cross for dog and handler.

A threadle shouldn't have the handler 'open' all the way up and *end up* facing the direction they came from. Same for the dog, it's going back and away from where they started (down in your diagram).

Instead, your diagram and handler are doing the start of a threadle, BUT once you get the dogs head/attention back to you so they are turning towards you, you need to take a step back and then pivot (this is for your diagram) clockwise cause you'd be sending your dog over another jump that was side by side the 1st. So your movement calls your dog to you, between the 2 jumps, and then over the 2nd jump in the same direction the dog took the first.

So when finishing a threadle move both dog/handler need to be facing upwards on your cards rather than down.

Once again, anyone else jump in if the above is wrong (and definitely if it's not clear  )

Course he's doing it on the opposite side


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Willy as I was printing this out for class tonight I had some feedback for you... some of it has to do with the limits of the graphics I am sure
1. Decel Pull: on the card it looks like the handler starts with the dog and runs to the jump, the subtle diff is that the Decel Cue in the GD system is ideally should be a stopped position with no arms raised within an arms length the upright... so on your card I would try to show the handler standing at the upright facing the direction the dog is instead of appearing to start with the dog. You have to get there before the dog commits to the jump to cue decel.
4 Serp... agree with the post above. Serp cue is an arm change not a body direction change (body direction change is a Threadle)... so I bet you cant change the little handler but the handler should be facing to the right or back towards the top of the card and you could just show AC for Arm Change.
5 Rear Cross... again a subtle drawing different but the correct RC cue for the handler is a direct diagonal line to the far upright. What you have drawn is what we laughingly call a california RC with lots of shoulder pulls and squiggly lines for the handler... it should be a march on a straight line behind after the dog has gone ahead of you directly to the upright
Threadle or with TT's dont know: but as some one described above the thredle drawing might be more clear if you show the third and last handler move... so you pull the dog through between jumps by turning back to the first jump with an arm change right arm pointing at your feet then imagine there is a jump to the handlers right and you turn back to the second jump using the left arm to send over... so as someone above says its the third handler move that makes it diff from the other cue
Decel FC... again the decel cue is always the human standing as close to the upright as possible facing the direction the dog is traveling before the dog commits to the jump ... so maybe you need a second handler figure that then steps right (but doesnt break the plane of the jump) to execute the FC. 
If you like all these, try the Greg Derret second and third videos. This is fun. Lysa


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

AgilityNerd : Threadle Sequence

OK... i am not a great explainer... try the agility nerd site... he also shows how the threadle and serp are different etc...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys- lots of good stuff in here. I'll have to try to work my way through all of it. The big thing to remember is that these are *one jump* drills. So the serp and threadle (which I agree- that's probably the correct spelling) are hard to understand with only one jump. I tried to pay as close attention to what she did in the video in order to determine the diagram. Perhaps I misjudged her body movements on some of those drills.

I'll try to get these diagrams straightened out...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Also hard to indicate in the diagrams- there's a hundred and one ways to do these drills: push, reverse flow pivot, front cross, rear cross, shoulder drop, etc, etc... I tired to pick the one that is most applicable to a beginner (an advanced agility practitioner shouldn't need the diagram to understand a serpentine). For me, I want to be CLEAR to my dog in communication, and to me a RFP is _way_ more clear than a shoulder drop. Did I drop my shoulder enough, or at the right time? Who knows. But if I RFP- that is a big body movement my dog is sure to see. As we get better I can fade that RFP into a simple shoulder drop.

Then again- probably depends on your school of thought. Susan Garrett says that "a change of arms means a change of direction. And unless I change my arms- you must go straight." I don't know how rigid she is on this, but that school of thought would eliminate a shoulder drop for use in serps and threadles.

Anyway- just saying I tried to make the diagrams applicable to an audience that would actually need diagrams in order to understand the drill. I do agree I have some work to do to make them even better though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, I've reworked these diagrams taking some of your advice into account. What I thought was questionable, I defaulted to Susan Garrett's "Success with One Jump" video- specifically for the serpentine and threadle. The guys body direction for the RFP on the serpentine was kinda nit picky, but I was able to rework it anyway. It is marked RFP, so it should be clear the proper body queue. For the threadle, I did my best to indicate the "grapevine step" as SG calls it. This is the backwards step or two you take while doing the RFP to call the dog around the standard. For the decels, though I haven't yet seen the GD foundation video, my take on the deceleration is to teach your dog what it looks like for YOU to collect so that they know to jump close rather than far. So if you start from a stationary position, you are teaching them this- not to mention that you are also not decelerating. So I drew the diagrams to indicate that you move to a "stop point" (a red X on the diagram) and then finish the exercise with whatever turn is appropriate. Here they are.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I found this video helpful to understand the deceleration aspect of the Greg Derrett system:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgilityNerd : One Jump Drills

Not sure if you finished up your 'One Jump' cards or if any of the information above would help (or not  )


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- good stuff there! His descriptions will help a lot in understanding! But personally- his diagrams are...  ...cumbersome. Thanks for the link though! I will be sure to read through it a couple times!


----------

